
Air Conditioning the Military Costs More Than NASA's Entire Budget - pitdesi
http://gizmodo.com/5813257/air-conditioning-our-military-costs-more-than-nasas-entire-budget
======
dylanrw
A big insight into how misdirected our efforts are. PS. You know who figure
out an efficient way to make aerogel? (A foam like substance with amazing
insular properties?) NASA. The people that come up with these sorts of things
deserve that money to work with instead.

~~~
dylanrw
Here is a link to a store where you can buy aerogel to give you an idea how
cheap (even fancy) solutions to this issue can be.
<http://www.buyaerogel.com/>

